# Bacon the easy way!!  Thanks Pops!!  With Q-View.



## fpnmf (Jul 8, 2011)

1 gallon water

1-2 cups salt

2 cups sugar

1 rounded Tablespoon pink salt (one ounce, 1/4 of the max allowed)

I used two times the above mixture.

I added

Garlic and pepper. Lots of it.

Cut the bellie into large pieces, put them in the brine/cure  (skin on)  in food safe bucket from Winn Dixie bakery!!

Covered with a one gallon bag of water to keep them submerged.

Put lid on bucket,write date on the top and off to the fridge for 7-10 days.




















See ya in about 8 days!!

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking good (as usual) neighbor.

Maybe I'll be there when you slice this one, I wan't to get some pics of that Awesome slicer you got so I can share it with the folks


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 8, 2011)

Great Start......

Must take up a lot of room in the fridge???

Todd


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 8, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Great Start......
> 
> Must take up a lot of room in the fridge???
> 
> Todd


I am a lucky guy Todd.

Got a shed that holds the tools, gardening equip, chest freezer and the extra fridge.

And the curing chamber -- once I find it....

  Craig


----------



## venture (Jul 9, 2011)

He has a dedicated fridge.  Lucky dog!

I bet it turns out great, tho.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 9, 2011)

tick tock.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks good so far Craig. I agree Pops recipe is almost too easy.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 9, 2011)

Venture said:


> He has a dedicated fridge.  Lucky dog!
> 
> I bet it turns out great, tho.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Yup.. when we bought this house Lowes was having a no interest for 18 months appliance sale.

Got a huge Whirlpool fridge, Maytag convection oven, chest freezer,real nice hood fan and a mircowave--all stainless.

Free delivery and installation and they took the old fridge and chest freezer out to the shed.

$2,200.

Have a great day.
 




SmokinAl said:


> Looks good so far Craig. I agree Pops recipe is almost too easy.


Thanks Al...

 Have a great day!!!


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking forward to the money shot.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice looking bacon craig.... Is that with the skin removed.......The great thing about the bacon is it gives you an excuse to use your new slicer..................................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





After making bacon several times I have decided it is best to remove the skin before brining and the cold smoke. I found the skin to prohibits the flavor penetration into the belly.....

Joe


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 9, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Nice looking bacon craig.... Is that with the skin removed.......The great thing about the bacon is it gives you an excuse to use your new slicer..................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe!!

Skin on dude!!  I go the distance with Pops instructions...he sez it doesnt prohibit anything..

And it comes off real easy right out of the smoker.

I sliced 5 pounds of round for jerky this morning.

Took more time to cleanup than slice.

And 2 rounds in the Reveo the jerky was in the smoker and dehydrator!!

  Have a great day !!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice looking Belly there Craig!!

Can't wait at this end!!!







Thanks, 

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 9, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice looking Belly there Craig!!
> 
> Can't wait at this end!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Bear ...it was you that told me I can do it and you helped me a lot!!

You have always been helpful and I appreciate ya!!

Craig


----------



## midtownbistro (Aug 6, 2011)

Craig.  I like your recipe vs a dry cure...seems like less work flipping my darn bags every day, or was it supposed to be every other day.

But I like to over-buy stuff and I have 3 bags of Tender Quick!  Do you have an adjustment to that recipe for the use of TQ?  Like is 1T of pink salt the same as 1T of Tender Quick?  

And where the heck do you get pink salt?  It was hard enough trying to find TQ, that't why I bought so much.

Thanks, 

Jeff


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 6, 2011)

midtownbistro said:


> Craig.  I like your recipe vs a dry cure...seems like less work flipping my darn bags every day, or was it supposed to be every other day.
> 
> But I like to over-buy stuff and I have 3 bags of Tender Quick!  Do you have an adjustment to that recipe for the use of TQ?  Like is 1T of pink salt the same as 1T of Tender Quick?  NO,NO!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Two entirely different things...don't try it...really.

Pink salt is easy to find.

Here's a little reading and the place to get pink salt.

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

http://www.butcher-packer.com/  

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## midtownbistro (Aug 7, 2011)

you are my hero.  these links are a great read, and clarified things.  i'm good now, thanks.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 7, 2011)

midtownbistro said:


> you are my hero.  these links are a great read, and clarified things.  i'm good now, thanks.


Awww geeee....thanks!

I am going to put the whole thing together later this week.

It's just a way of making bacon..there are many ways  for sure.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like Pops gave a how to with his way of doing things with bacon...I will follow up soon...

  Craig


----------



## saintsfan (Jan 6, 2012)

if you dont mind a NOOB asking, what is "Pink Salt"


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 6, 2012)

SaintsFan said:


> if you dont mind a NOOB asking, what is "Pink Salt"


http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


----------



## ronrude (Jan 6, 2012)

I am confused, what is in the plastic bag in the brine?  Thanks for the great post .  I will be trying this soon.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2012)

Usually you add brine to the bag to hold the meat under the surface to get cured..... you use brine in case the bag leaks and then you will not dilute the brine..... So says Alton Brown.....   Dave


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jan 27, 2012)

Where's the money shots!?! There's an awesome Asian grocery market 10 minutes from my house and they have some nice pork bellies so I have to try to smoke some bacon soon.


----------



## dilligaf850 (Nov 1, 2012)

is there another thread on what to do after the soak?


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 1, 2012)

See if this one works for ya!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way


----------



## dilligaf850 (Nov 1, 2012)

they both have great info but unless i am missing it all I got was to keep it under 100

i take it this is cold smoke but for how long?

sorry for the dumb questions


----------



## dilligaf850 (Nov 1, 2012)

they both have great info but unless i am missing it all I got was to keep it under 100

i take it this is cold smoke but for how long?

sorry for the dumb questions


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2012)

dilligaf850 said:


> they both have great info but unless i am missing it all I got was to keep it under 100
> 
> i take it this is cold smoke but for how long?
> 
> sorry for the dumb questions


I just finished smoking some bacon 6 hrs/day for 6 days.... all below 70 deg. F....  It can be smoked longer than that if you like...   Dave


----------

